# Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung



## Lennox (27. Feb. 2010)

warum ich hier bin hat eher einen nicht so schönen grund. heute konnte man endlich wieder etwas mehr von dem gartenteich meiner eltern sehen. war gerade mit meinem hund spazieren und dachte, gehst du mal in garten und schaust nach dem teich, doch was ich sah  am teichrand schwamm ein toter fisch. ich befreite ihm aus dem eis und dachte "befreie mal den rest des teiches vom schnee" doch was sich da mir bot war ein bild des schreckens. unter der eisfläche schwammen insgesamt 8 tote fische und damit fast der komplette bestand (obwohl ich denke der rest wird am grund liegen, denn das teichwasser was heute nachmittag richtig milchig)

nun suche ich hilfe bei euch, damit wir den neuanfang perfekt gestalten können. ich hoffe darauf hier zu erfahren, wie wir den teich dieses mal optimal gestalten können um bestes fischwachstum und dafür die notwendige wasserqualität zu erhalten


----------



## axel (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo Lennox 

Dann erst mal ein herzliches Willkommen :willkommen
Auch wenn es ein trauriger Anlaß ist 
War den der Teich den Winter komplett zugefrohren ?
Mach doch mal ein Foto von dem Teich .
Was war das den für Fische die Ihr im Teich hattet ?
Wie ist Dein Vorname den ?

lg
axel


----------



## Lennox (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

mit foto ist zur zeit schlecht. man sieht nur ein "loch" mit wasser in einem berg von schnee, denn bei uns hat es noch nicht sehr getaut

der teich war trotz eisfreihalter (styropor rund durchmesser ~50 cm) komplett zugefroren, stellenweise ca 10cm tief. er war sogar unter dem eis durch die hohen schneemassen die hier runterkamen
jetzt kommt es wieder mit den fischnamen: zumeindest ein __ wels, zwei schleierschwänze ¿ (Ironie) und dann mischlinge  zwischen __ goldfisch und eventuell __ silberkarpfen. das waren unsere nachkömmlinge. die eltern hat der __ fischreiher.

vlg Matilda


----------



## axel (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo Matilde 

Bei Deiner Anfangs PLZ biste ja gleich um die Ecke bei mir 
Das war aber auch ein strenger Winter . Ich hab immer mal ein Loch mit einem Topf mit heißen Wasser geschmolzen . Warscheinlich haben sich bei Dir Gase gebildet die nicht entweichen konnten .  Wie lange gibts den Teich schon .?
Wenn Du neu bauen möchtest würd ich den Teich noch tiefer machen so 1,40 Meter.
Ließ Dir mal unser Basiswissen durch 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

Da bekommst Du schon jede Menge Tips zum Teichbau .
Du kannst auch gern Deine Teichplanung mal mit ner Skizze hier vorstellen .

lg
axel


----------



## Lennox (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

oh nicht ganz meine 1 der PLZ liegt ganz dicht an der ostsee aber hart war der winter wirklich

wir haben vor drei wochen den teich aufgeschlagen ungefähr 20cm durchmesser aber ich denke da war es schon zu spät, denn der gestank der mir da entgegen kam war schon eindeutig aber die hoffnung war noch groß
den teich gibt es schon 10 jahre, aber irgendwie haben wir denke ich nicht den richtigen fischbesatz und pflanzenbestand gehabt, da der teich schnell veralgte und zu kippen drohte (ich weiß bei kleinen teichen geht das schneller, aber der rest des gartens wir ja auch noch zu ernte benötigt)
tiefer werden wir den teich nicht machen, bis jetz haben es die fische ja auch immer überstanden, jedoch war der winter auch milder.

werde mir den link mal zu gemüte ziehen

brauche vor allen dingen infos zu:
welche pflanzen?
wie pflanze ich diese an? wir hatten erst "erde" in den töpfen aber das produzierte unmengen schlamm. auch ohne erde haben wir sehr viel "Biomüll" am teichboden :?
welche fische brauche ich damit der teich am leben bleibt?


----------



## Digicat (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Servus Matilda 

Herzlich Willkommen auch wenn dich ein so trauriger Anlaß zu uns geführt hat 



> welche fische brauche ich damit der teich am leben bleibt?


Am besten jetzt im Moment gar keine 

Du solltest mal zusehen das Dein/Euer Teich ein ausgewogenes Pflanzenverhältnis bekommt ...
Sprich, ich würde ...

Alles raus ... natürlich nur dann, wenn keine Fische mehr leben, auch __ Frösche/__ Kröten bitte beachten ...

Dann würde ich nach dem Link, den Axel dir schon gepostet hat vorgehen ...

Den Filter überdenken ...eventuell gegen einen neuen ersetzen

Erst im nächsten Jahr, 2011 dann neu Fische einsetzen


----------



## axel (27. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo Mathilde

Aufschlagen von der Eisdecke ist schon verkehrt . Da kann die Schwimmblase der Fischis kaputt gehn . Aber bei Euch warn die Fische denk ich schon vorher hinüber.
Ich empfehle Euch bei Eurer Teichgröße Moderlischen Gründlinge und Goldehlritzen als Besatz .
Im Frühjahr  den Teich erst mal von Grund reinigen . Den Schlamm aber erst mal am Teichrand ablegen damit die Kleinstlebewesen wieder in den Teich zurück können. 
Dann den Teich wieder bepflanzen . Ohne Teicherde , die ist sehr Nährstoffreich . Spielsand ist ein gutes Pflanzsubstrat . (Lehm / Sand Gemisch )
Dann laßt Ihr den Teich erst mal ein paar Monate Zeit bis Ihr wieder Fische rein setzt damit sich die Teichbiologie aufbauen kann . 
Und für den nächsten Winter den Teich an einer Stelle Eisfrei halten .  
Teichpflanzen erst im Frühjahr zurückschneiden . So kann auch noch ein Gasaustausch über die Pflanzenreste stattfinden.

lg
axel
.


----------



## alex89 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo lennox,

herzlich Willkommen.

Sei beruhigt du bist nicht allein mit deinem Kummer...
Auch ich musste Heute feststellen, dass sich zwei Goldies und der Koi verabschiedet haben. Obwohl ein Sauerstoffaustausch stattfand und sie letze Woche noch lebten. Es war aber auch wirklich ein Ausnahmewinter gewesen...
Jetzt hast du bzw. deine Eltern ja genügend Zeit sich auf den nächsten Winter vorzubereiten bzw. einige Änderungen vorzunehmen.

Grüße vom
alex


----------



## Pit13 (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo @,

bei mir ist es nun auch traurige Tatsache das alle Koi,s den Winter nicht überlebt haben.
Ich hatte die meisten bereits seit 7 Jahren und habe jeden Tag darauf geachtet, das der Eisfreihalter frei von Schnee und Eis war. Leider hatte dieses nicht ausgereicht und ich habe vermutlich den Schnee zu spät vom Eis genommen. Die letzten Jahre war der Teich zwar auch über mehrere Wochen zugefroren, es lag aber kein Schnee drauf. Ich habe leider mit dieser langen Winterperiode nicht gerechnet, den wir hier im Norden hatten das letzte mal 78/79 so einen Winter. Wir hatten hier fast 10 Wochen nur Frost und 50-60cm Schnee keine Tauperiode und ich vermute, dass der Schnee selbst die Teichränder und Pflanzzone versiegelt hatte.
Ich habe den Teich Winterfest wie in jedem Jahr gemacht und die letzten Jahre auch keine Abgänge zu verzeichnen gehabt!  Ich hätte eher ein großes Loch mit der Kettensäge ins Eis schneiden sollen, damit der Gasaustausch möglich ist, leider kommt diese Erkenntnis zu spät. Ich frage mich bloß, warum das Wasser jetzt so milchig ist? Ich werden in den nächsten Tagen das Wasser komplett abpumpen und neues Brunnenwasser einlassen, damit sich der Teich wider erholt und später erst wieder Koi,s einsetzen.

Ich vermute, dass dieses Verluste viele hier im Norden haben, denn selbst die Fischer fischen z.Z. Tonnen von toten Fischen aus Teichen und Seen ab. 

MfG.
Pit


----------



## Kuton (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hier habe ich gestern das erste mal die Goldies gefüttert.
Sie kamen bei Sonnenschein , frisch aufgewacht, das erste mal nach oben.
Keine toten Fische zu sehen.
Da sind sicherlich > 80 Goldies drin und 2 __ Graskarpfen .

Ich habe NICHTS an den Teichen gemacht, also alles zufrieren lassen.
Ich habe auch keine Pflanzen abgeschnitten, da ich mal gelesen habe, dass durch die Pflanzen evtl. noch Sauerstoff durch das Eis kann, da diese innerlich nicht "zufrieren".

OK, ich wohne hier in einer der wärmsten Regionen Südwesten am Rhein, deswegen war entgegen einiger hier
nicht durchgehend eine Eisschicht, sondern mind. einmal teilweise aufgetaut. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.

Und, der Fischteich hat 1,40m Tiefe und ca 9000L.

Mich würde brennend interresieren:
Haben noch welche KEINE toten Fische, alles zufrieren lassen und evtl. die ganze Zeit eine gschlossene Eisdecke.

Goldies könnte ich massig verschenken, wenn jemand in meiner Nähe wohnt 


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Findling (1. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo Ralf,

ja - auch ich habe (wie jedes Jahr) keinerlei besondere Vorkehrungen für den Winter getroffen - lediglich auslichten der Unterwasserpflanzen im Herbst -  und meinen Teich über Wochen komplett zufrieren lassen. Einzige Möglichkeit des Gasaustausches waren die Stengel der Pflanzen, hauptsächlich in der Flachwasserzone,  welche ich erst frühestens ca. Mitte März (sofern kein Frost mehr kommt) zurückschneiden werde. 

Verluste: keine!

Meine Goldfische schwimmen seit ein paar Tagen rum und gestern habe ich erstmalig für dieses Jahr den Koi gesehen. Auch er macht einen guten Eindruck. 

O.K., auch ich wohne nicht unbedingt in der kältesten Region Deutschlands, aber auch mein Teich war - und das nicht zum ersten Mal - über mehrere Wochen durchgehend von einen geschlossenen Eisschicht bedeckt.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## herten04 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo Manfred und alle die ihren Teich zufrieren lassen..

Es freut einen wenn man positive Meldungen liest das es gut gegangen ist.

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage:Ist es denn die Welt sich einen Luftsprudler zu kaufen und in als Eisfreihalter zu benutzen?
Falls denoch Fische verenden sollten brauche ich mir hinterher in dieser Beziehung kein Vorwürfe machen.

Meine Punpe verbraucht 4 Watt und hat an 2 Teichen  ein Loch freigehalten.

Nächstes mal kann es bei euch anders ausgehen das wäre doch schade,oder?


----------



## Findling (1. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo Helmut,

ich widerspreche dir in keinem Punkt.

Es geht hier aber nicht um Stromverbrauch oder so, sondern um eine Frage der persönlichen Einstellung und Philosophie. :beten

Mein Teich funktioniert von Anfang an komplett. ohne Technik - und das meiner Meinung nach ganz gut. Für mich ist für die ganzjährige Funktionstüchtigkeit eine Gestaltung mit vielen Pflanzen und sehr moderatem Fischbesatz von größerer Bedeutung als die Größe der eisfreien Fläche im Winter. Dass das aber bei anderen Teichen ggf. nicht funktioniert bzw. vielleicht sogar wegen unterschiedlicher Voraussetzungen gar nicht funktionieren kann ist mir schon klar.

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass es kein Allheilmittel gibt, das für alle Teiche passt. Ich verurteile auch niemanden der glaubt seinen Teich mit viel Technik ausstatten zu müssen - aber mein persönliches Ziel ist ein absolut technikfreier Teich. Und das gilt dann eben auch für den Winter. Im Augenblick würde ich eher versuchen das Wasservolumen des Teiches zu erhöhen als Technik einzusetzen - und das nicht aus Kostengründen. Mir geht es aber auch nicht darum, anderen meine Meinung aufzuzwingen oder sie auch nur davon zu überzeugen, sondern lediglich darauf hinzuweisen, dass es außer Technik noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt - und, dass Fischsterben nicht zwingend mit geschlossener Eisdecke zusammenhängen muß bzw. dass eine längere geschlossene Eisdecke nicht automatisch zu Fischsterben führt. 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## herten04 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*



Findling schrieb:


> dass Fischsterben nicht zwingend mit geschlossener Eisdecke zusammenhängen muß bzw. dass eine längere geschlossene Eisdecke nicht automatisch zu Fischsterben führt.
> Gruß
> Manfred



Hallo Manfred.

Der Gedanke das es doch so seien könnte,das würden meine Nerven auf die Dauer nicht mitmachen.Da gehe ich lieber auf Nummer sicher(Soweit es geht).
Ich hoffe das Deine Philosophie weiterhin von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird.


----------



## Findling (2. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo Helmut,

ich hoffe mit dir.

Aber wenn ich dann lese, wie viele Ausfälle es hier trotz teilweise doch recht aufwändiger Technik gibt, dann bestärkt mich das in meiner Meinung, dass es nicht so sehr um die Größe der eisfreien Fläche geht. Vielmehr sind wohl eher andere Faktoren maßgebend. Das verzwickte an der Situation ist halt, dass man bei lebenden Organismen - und das ist ein Teich für mich - keine Pauschalaussage treffen kann.  

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## flohkrebs (2. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

hallo!

dann meld ich mich auch mal...
Der heurige Winter war für mich eine echte Zitterpartie!!
Es war soooo kalt - im Herbst ist der Teich um ca. 30 cm "weniger" geworden, wir wissen bis heute nicht warum...
Vielleicht war der Hebst tatsächlich allzu regenarm ? 
Unser Teich ist nicht "dicht", weil er auf der einen Seite nur mit (Lehm-) Erde begrenzt ist.

Dann hatten wir heuer endlich mal Pflanzen - aber es waren nicht die, die ich eingesetzt hatte, daher wusste ich gar nicht, ob sie über Winter grün bleiben. Sie sind noch immer da, aber nicht grün - leben sie noch??

Wir haben keine Technik im Teich, aber einen ständigen Frischwasserzufluß (dort bleibt immer eine eisfreie Stelle!)

Jedenfalls stinkt es nicht und ich hab auch keine toten Fische gesehen!!

Ich denke, es liegt bei uns vor allem am Wasseraustausch, dass den Forellen das viele Eis nichts ausgemacht hat.
oder/und die vielen Pflanzen?
oder/und, dass doch über die Erde auch ein bisschen ein Gasaustausch stattfindet??

Ich mein, natürliche Weiher kippen ja auch selten über Winter - ??

Ich will keine Technik in meinem Teich - da tät ich eher die Fischanzahl reduzieren - das schönste (abgesehen vom wirtschaftlichem Nutzen) sind für mich sowieso die Kaulquappen und die __ Libellen.......

Aber wer __ empfindliche Fische hat, der muss sicher mehr Aufwand betreiben!
Wobei ich denke, der heurige Winter war einfach echt extrem!

liebe Grüße!


----------



## axel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo yanna

Das mir Deinen Pflanzen wirst Du abwarten müssen . Ich vermute die meisten Pflanzen werden wieder austreiben . So war es bei mir nach dem letzten Winter auch , und da gabs auch sehr kalte Tage .

lg
axel


----------



## Juergen61 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo und Guten Abend
Warte noch mit dem abpumpen, du weißt ich habe das gleiche Problem, (ich habe glaube ich nie gewußt wie viele Fische ich im Teich habe) heute wieder 6 Tote rausgeholt. Also bis vor drei Tagen war das Wasser auch ganz doll milchig, es fängt aber jetzt wieder an klarer zu werden, nur an den Pflanzen kann man jetzt so paar Rückstände sehen, ich habe mich entschieden erst mal der Natur ihren Lauf zu lassen, wenn alles schnee und eisfrei ist und alle toten Fische raus sind werde ich anfangen das Wasser zu prüfen und ggf zu erneuern.
Gruß von der Insel


----------



## dersil (3. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Mathilde
> 
> Aufschlagen von der Eisdecke ist schon verkehrt . Da kann die Schwimmblase der Fischis kaputt gehn ..



habe mich hier im HG schon geoutet das ich das auch getan habe
mit der Grabegabel - nur um den Sprudler im Teich zu versenken!

Teichseidank habe ich vorgestern den roten und den weißen kleinKOI schwimmen sehen.

die drei 2009 noch schwarzen Goldis habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesichtet.

Aber die Eisdecke die jetzt wieder drauf ist, ist schon so transparent, das ich es sehen würde, wenn wer oben treibt.

ich hatte den Sprudler von Winteranfang bis jetzt am Laufen 
Filteranlage ist aus


----------



## Mifri (3. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Moin

Nachdem nun vorgestern auch bei mir das Eis komplett verschwunden war, konnte ich auch mal wieder meine Fischis sehen.
Der Teich war ca. 2 Monate komplett zugefrohren und mit Schnee bedenkt. Nur ein paar Pflanzen schauten noch heraus. 

Bei einer Tiefe von nur 90 cm auf ca. 0,8 m2 war di Erwartungshaltung gegenüber den Fischis natürlich etwas getrübt. Habe Sie es überlebt oder nicht.

Ingesamt waren zum Jahresende 12 Fischis im Teich. 2 Gold- 1 Blauorfe, 4 mittelgroße __ Shubunkin und 5 Baby Shubunkin.

Die Gold- bzw. Blauorfen haben überlebt. Bisher konnte ich allerdings noch nicht alle Shubunkin sichten. 3 kleine und 2 mittelgroße habe ich heute gesehen, aber ich denke, dass alle überlebt haben.

Gruß

Mirco


----------



## SusiS. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Moin,

unser Teich ist noch kompl. zugefroren und doch zeigen sich schon hier und da wo die Sonne, wenn sie denn mal scheint, hinkommt, tauchen schon wieder die 1. Pflanzen auf und das Vergissmeinnicht hat  schon wieder ein sattes grün. Fische sind bei dieser geschlossenen Teichdecke noch nicht zu sehen, aber ich denke mal, dass alle gut den Winter überstandenen haben  Wir haben den Winter über nichts am Teich gemacht, nur einige Katzen sind über den Teich gelaufen und die Dohlen, die sich die Meisenknödel aus den Weiden geholt haben, ansonsten ruhte der Teich unter einer dicken Eis- und Schneedecke. 

Gruß
SusiS.


----------



## MichaelHX (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Hallo zusammen,

in meinem Teich (1,10 tief) hatte ich in 15 Jahren nie tote Fische nach
dem Winter.

Diesmal sieht es bei mir wie folgt aus:

Meine 3 Goldfische tot.
Meine 2 Rotfedern tot.
Meine 8 ausgewachsenen __ Moderlieschen tot.

Überlebt haben nur die ca. 15 Moderlieschen aus dem letzten Jahr
die nur ca. 2 cm gross sind.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Digicat (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Servus Michael

Das tut mir sehr, sehr leid 

Fragen:

Hast du einen Eisfreihalter installiert ... Blubber
Hast du eine eisfreie Stelle im Teich gehabt ... Teichheizer
War der Filter aus über den Winter
Wieviel Schnee lag auf dem Eis
Wie dick war die Eisschicht
Ist der Teich schon eisfrei
Wann sind dir die toten Fische aufgefallen ... ist das mit der Eis/Schneeschmelze zusammen gefallen oder erst nachdem alles eisfrei war


----------



## MichaelHX (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Michael
> 
> Das tut mir sehr, sehr leid
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

Einen Eisfreihalter habe ich nicht. 
Keine eisfreie Stelle ca. 2 Monate lang.
Der Filter lief nicht über den Winter.
Auf dem Teich lagen ca. 20 cm Schnee.
Die Dicke der Eisschicht schätze ich auf 10 cm.
Jetzt war der Teich eisfrei, friert aber die letzten beiden Nächte schon wieder an.
Mir sind die toten Fische aufgefallen als der Teich so ungefähr zur Hälfte aufgetaut
war.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Digicat (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

Danke Michael für die Info 

Hmmm ... da werden wohl die Fische erstickt sein ... kein Gasaustausch, zuwenig Sauerstoff 

Hattest du auch __ Frösche im Teich ?


----------



## MichaelHX (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*



Digicat schrieb:


> Danke Michael für die Info
> 
> Hmmm ... da werden wohl die Fische erstickt sein ... kein Gasaustausch, zuwenig Sauerstoff
> 
> Hattest du auch __ Frösche im Teich ?



Hallo Helmut,

ja, ich dachte auch das sie erstickt sind. Nur warum ist das z. B. im Jahr davor
nicht passiert.

Da war mein Teich auch 6 Wochen zugefroren - allerdings lag damals kaum
Schnee. Ich dachte auch immer das durch die hunderte Schilfpflanzenstengel noch ein
Luftaustausch stattfindet.

Schade um die Fische. Hat mir leidgetan.

Aber ich wollte dieses Jahr im Frühjahr sowieso alle Fische abfischen und verschenken da ich
doch, wie früher lieber den Amphibien den Vorzug geben wollte.

PS: Ja __ Kröten und Frösche habe ich auch. Allerdings scheinen die bei mir im Teich nicht zu überwintern (die Frösche).
Die Kröten suchen sich ja einen Platz ausserhalb des Wassers.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## maritim (4. März 2010)

*AW: Trauriger Anlass für meine Registrierung*

hallo michael,

eigentlich hast du dir die anwort schon selber gegeben.

der winter 2009 war bei weiten nicht so schlimm wie dieser.
in diesem winter hat lange schnee auf dem eis gelegen  und die  algen konnten  ihre arbeit nicht verrichten .
durch die ständige dunkelheit, gab es ein massensterben von pflanzen /algen und sie haben durch die zersetzung faulgase in hohen mengen abgegeben.
sollte es überhaupt durch die schilfpflanzenstengel ein gasaustausch gegeben haben, dann konnte einfach zuwenig gas entweichen.


----------

